# Grooming Golden Retriever/Samoyed Mix



## Apollo 100 (Feb 25, 2010)

Any ideas or suggestions? This dog has a very long, soft double coat, approximately 6", longer on the tail and hips, in case that matters.


----------



## RinseAce (Aug 16, 2010)

I can't give you much advise on trimming the dogs hair, but cleaning them up I can. For that a pet shower is fantastic. They are basically a flexible hose and sprayer that hook up either behind your shower head or a faucet type that you can hook up to a laundry tub. Since you have a larger dog, the shower version is the way to go. Get a tub matt to prevent your dog from sliding around in the tub and use the pet shower. These sprayers are gentle and you can aim them just right so that you do not scare the dog with water in its face. Also great for rinsing just muddy paws or getting snowballs out of the leg fur by melting them quickly with some warm (not hot) water so that your dog does not "drip" all over your home. 
The key is really healthy skin and the ability to rinse out soap residue will greatly reduce any itching that might otherwise occur.
Make sure you also pick up a hair snare so that you catch all the loose hair before it disappears into the shower drain to clog it all up! Pet Showers are available at the larger pet store chains.


----------

